Ask HN: Is there an app that reviews/rates individual menu items in restaurants? - chirau
======
nickster
Oink from Milk was an app that sort of did that. Heres a video demo:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xADESocujo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xADESocujo)

They unfortunately didn't last to long. Maybe they were to early?

------
4k
I don't know of any, but seems like a great app idea. People are often looking
for best <insert-food-name> in the area as opposed to "best restaurant in the
area".

------
jadeydi
I think maybe people wouldn’t eat something here, other there. And not it’s
trouble for people rate restaurants, even menu items

~~~
hkmurakami
My favorite local Chinese joint is like this though. Some items are home runs
and some items are wild pitches into the backstop.

------
billconan
I wanted to build this in 2011, didn't finish.

